
AMD’s Ryzen Mobile CPU with Vega Graphics - karimf
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/amds-ryzen-cpu-with-vega-graphics-threatens-to-blow-kaby-lake-out-the-water/
======
0xbear
I wonder if Apple will bite. Previous APUs had decent perf, but ran too hot
for a laptop. This is 14nm stuff and if Ryzen desktop flavors are
representative, thermals and power should be roughly on par with Intel
midrange.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Is it worth sacrificing the good terms they're on with Intel? Also, there's no
Thunderbolt on AMD right now, so it could only go in the MacBook, not the
MacBook Pro.

------
jacksonsabey
will I be able to build a laptop with ecc? if not buy a laptop with it, buy
ram that will be supported

